

Google's Philosopher - Thevet
http://www.psmag.com/navigation/nature-and-technology/googles-philosopher-technology-nature-identity-court-legal-policy-95456/

======
abrowne
John Searle reviewed Floridi's latest book recently:
[http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2014/oct/09/what-
yo...](http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2014/oct/09/what-your-
computer-cant-know/?pagination=false)

